

Ask HN: Has Anyone Here Ever Built Financial Trading Models? - gokuknows

Hey everyone!
I want to build financial trading models for stocks, options etc. I would like to know how to go about it, I can build the algorithms I just want to get directed by someone who has exp in this field. 
Any advice will be awesome, thanks :)
======
robbrit
Many trading platforms come with some sort of API, like Interactive Brokers,
Amibroker, eSignal, TradeStation etc. The language used and types of scripts
available (price based, level 1, level 2, etc.) depend on the platform, you'll
have to figure out what you want in a script and then choose a platform based
on that.

As far as strategies go, traders tend to be very secretive about their models
since common knowledge of models usually means they lose their profitability.
As far as coaching goes it is best to work with somebody who has done this a
lot as a sort of apprenticeship just to get some wisdom about what might work,
what doesn't, what is more risky, etc.

~~~
gokuknows
"common knowledge of models usually means they lose their profitability" what
do you mean by that?

~~~
JamesPeterson
If you have a model that beats the market it some way, you'll profit by making
deals that are only available because the market does not understand them as
well as your model.

If the market understands your model, you may as well throw it into an index;
all opportunity for such deals will be absorbed by the market if it knows of
them.

Your aim is to be better than the market.

------
mrkmcknz
I've done this in the past.

Are you talking a grey/black box system?

The best place to start as a programmer is probably with Tradestation easy
language.

[https://www.tradestation.com/trading-
technology/tradestation...](https://www.tradestation.com/trading-
technology/tradestation-platform/extend/easylanguage)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyLanguage>

It all depends on how complex your algorithms are.

------
Zeelch
You might find this interesting:

[http://www.dimensional.com/famafrench/2009/11/luck-versus-
sk...](http://www.dimensional.com/famafrench/2009/11/luck-versus-skill-in-
mutual-fund-performance-1.html)

